# Asparagus Souffle



## mish (Mar 28, 2005)

Asparagus Souffle
Serving Size:8
12 eggs 
1/2 cup softened butter 
1 pint small-curd cottage cheese 
2 cans asparagus or fresh cooked to taste, drained and cut into pieces 
1 pound grated Monterey Jack or cheddar cheese 
1/2 cup flour 
1 teaspoon baking powder 

Preheat oven to 400 degrees. Melt the butter and pour into two 8 or 9-inch square pans, coating the bottom thoroughly. 

In a large bowl, beat eggs slightly and stir in the cheeses. Combine the flour and baking powder and add to the egg mixture; blend thoroughly. Stir in asparagus pieces, saving some tips for garnish. 

Pour into the baking pans, place one asparagus tip on each of the 8 servings, and bake for 15 minutes. Reduce oven to 350 degrees and continue baking for another 20 minutes. Cut souffle in each pan into 4 pieces and serve hot.


----------



## Alix (Mar 28, 2005)

OK mish with a pound of cheese in it there is NO WAY this is one of your light recipes. It sounds nummy by the way.


----------



## mish (Mar 28, 2005)

Hee, hee   This is from a Bed & Breakfast, Alix.  After a pound o' cheese for breakfast, they probably want you to get a room  (It does serve a few.)


----------



## Alix (Mar 28, 2005)

It still sounds delicious. I am always a bit leery of souffles. I have a tendency to be impatient and crash them. I may give this one a try though. I mean hey, cheese is GOOD!


----------



## mish (Mar 28, 2005)

Thanks Alix. Cheese-lover here too.  Since there's no beating of egg whites, guessing this won't be worrisome re de-poofing.  See watcha think.  (Pass the cheese, please  )


----------



## Alix (Mar 28, 2005)

I used up all my asparagus last night (the proscuitto and fontina wrapped ones) but I am getting some more as it is still on sale here. I will post how it comes out.


----------



## choclatechef (Mar 28, 2005)

This sounds real good mish!


----------

